

Ask HN: What do you expect in a language's 1.0 release? - cmrx64

It can be hard to decide when to release. So, when you see a &quot;1.0&quot; as a language&#x27;s version number, what do you expect to find?
======
stevekemp
A language is pretty much ready when it has a compiler, some examples, and
similar. (Obviously not all languages compile, but there should be working
tools to build/run the code.)

But it is only "done" when it has good examples and a decent standard library.
Too often languages don't have a decent interface to legacy/C code, and
without that I'm probably not going to touch them.

------
digitalzombie
Stable API (an example of non stable look at Rust between version with its
breaking changes) and a standard library.

------
sgtpepper
Most importantly... a commitment to backwards compatibility for some period of
substantial time (~year? two?).

